
Arch Linux – News: Phasing out i686 support - tehabe
https://www.archlinux.org/news/phasing-out-i686-support/
======
auscompgeek
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13493636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13493636)

